
Coronavirus Social-Distancing Forces Painful Choices on Small Businesses - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-social-distancing-forces-painful-choices-on-small-businesses-11584277201
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/cwXcy](https://archive.is/cwXcy)

